# Devil May Cry Benchmark Results Thread



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 21, 2008)

I didn't see this posted.  But if it's not posted lets start a thread showing our results using the Devil May Cry benchmark tool found here at TPU.  All you do is download the benchmark tool and use it.  You don't need the game in order to use the benchmarking tool.
Results should be either in 1680x1050 or 1280x1024 using 4xAA, DX9/DX10 max settings (provide both if you are able). Exceptions are made if you use lower native resolutions. That way results aren't all over the place and it makes for easier reading, thanks!


















Results @ Other Resolutions, 4XAA (mostly), MAX Settings, DX9/DX10
ViciousXUSMC @ 1920x1200 8xAA 4850 CF..................... = 180.73.....130.45.....207.58.....136.53 (675/1000) DX9
ViciousXUSMC @ 1920x1200 8xAA 4850 CF..................... = 145.94.....103.25.....179.06.....119.90 (675/1000) DX10
dark2099 @ 1280x720 using 4850................................. = 211.56....175.91.....244.00.....132.47 DX9
Mussels @ 1024x720 using 8800GT................................ = 116.90....085.90....148.18.....079.65 DX9
OzzmanFloyd120 @ 1440x900 using 9600GT.................... =  76.30.....50.86......96.94......51.44 (750/1875/1000) DX9
p_o_s_pc @ 1152x720 using 6150SE............................. =    4.35.......4.32.......4.28........4.10 DX9




Results @ *1280x1024*, 4XAA, MAX Settings, *DX9*
r1rhyder @ 1280x1024 using 3870 X2..................... = 389.50.....255.16.....519.09......276.56 DX9 (825/900)
warhammer @ 1280 using 8800GT SLI.................... = 253.49.....173.85.....313.20......167.87 
Merkk at 1280 using a 3850 tri CF......................... = 220.67.....145.32.....273.68......178.88 
kursah @ 1280 using a GTX 260............................ = 192.49.....121.18.....243.78......119.62 (745/1300/1530)
exodusprime1337 @ 1280 using 8800gts 512........... = 183.23.....148.87.....212.30......109.90 (775/1845/2100) 
DOM @ 1280 using 9600GSO................................ = 152.58....103.85.....191.13.......109.87 Vmodded 850/2200/2125 
wolf @ 1280x1024 using 9800 GTX........................ = 141.30.....101.22.....169.97........97.37 (800/2000/2502)
johnspack @ 1280x1024 using 9800 GTX................ = 134.54.....103.96.....150.42......92.64 DX9 (775/1800/2300)
{JNT}Raptor @ 1280 using 8800 GT...................... = 132.21.......92.21.....157.69........88.97
JUDAS3 @ 1280x1024 using 8800 640.................... = 112.88......82.18.....133.08.........71.06 (OC)
Ninkobwi @ 1280 using 4850................................ = 109.43......77.02.....147.75.........80.11
DOM @ 9600 GSO using 1280............................... = 100.95......72.14.....112.80.........72.82 (800/985/2000)
Dr. Spankenstein @ 1280 using 3870..................... =  98.64.......65.11.....123.76.........82.31 (972/1242)
Eastcoast @ 1280 using 2900.............................. =  93.93.......58.04.....112.40.........70.54 (858/900)
From_Nowhere @ 1280 using 3850........................ =  84.06......53.18......109.84.........68.78 (775/1050)
MadClown @ 1280 using 3870.............................. =  83.69......53.45......106.11.........71.91 (800/1200)
FelipeV @ 1280 using 3870 X2............................. =  81.78......53.07......100.75.........67.30
merkk @ 1280 using 3850................................... =  63.73......41.66........73.02.........51.64 DX9 4xaa (no pic, 3 in CF)???
CrackerJack @ 1280 using 2900GT....................... =  41.53......26.06........47.20.........32.61



Results @ *1280x1024* 4XAA, MAX Settings, *DX10*
r1rhyder @ 1280x1024 using 3870 X2.................... = 286.64.....192.19.....333.87.....219.07 DX10 (825/900)
exodusprime1337 @ 1280 using 8800gts 512........... = 205.96.....146.67.....234.40.....141.50 (775/1845/2100) 
warhammer @ 1280 using 8800GT SL..................... = 188.36.....135.05.....235.11.....133.82 (no SS)
merkk @ 1280 using a 3850 CFX (3).......................= 178.62.....122.76.....213.76.....145.41 (no photo)
Psychoholic @ 1280 using 9800 GTX...................... = 174.47.....128.50.....204.74.....106.71 (825/2050/2470)
Live OR Die @ 1280x1024 using GTX 280SC............ = 172.59.....112.51.....221.20.....111.54 DX10
Wolf2009 @ 1280 using 4850CF............................ = 170.88.....120.06.....227.61.....143.61
FelipeV @ 1280 using a 3870 X2........................... = 163.05.....109.34.....202.60.....130.62 DX10
kursah @ 1280 using a GTX 260............................ = 151.72.....102.99.....188.00......99.11 (745/1300/1530)
{JNT}Raptor @ 1280 using 8800 GT...................... = 113.06.......77.57.....137.11.....82.57 (760/1050/1880)
Wolf2009 @ 1280 using 4850................................=  98.70........68.70.....127.85.....84.34
merkk @ 1280 using 3850.................................... =  75.00.......74.99.......75.01.....74.99 (no pic, 3 in CF)???
Wolf2009 @ 1280 using 9600............................... =  72.29.......47.60.......47.60.....51.41



Results @ *1680x1050* 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9
r1rhyder @ 1680x1050 using 3870 X2....................  = 319.63.....216.02....425.04.....257.85 DX9 (825/900)
exodusprime1337 @ 1680 using 8800 GTS 512......... = 175.57.....135.28....195.85.....111.27 (775/1845/2100)
Live OR Die @ 1680x1050 using GTX 280SC............. = 155.53.....106.10....203.75.....100.67 DX9
OzzmanFloyd120 @ 1680 using 9600GT SLI............. = 154.22.....103.95....194.92.....108.07 (750/1875/1000)
wolf @ 1680 using 4870...................................... = 139.39......94.34.....173.83.....105.04 (790/4400)
erocker @ 1680 using 4870.................................. = 130.50.....93.10.....163.61.......96.54 (stock)
FelipeV @ 1680 using 3870X2............................... = 129.64.....86.26.....159.66.....106.94 (918.2080)
DOM @ 1680 using 9600GSO................................ = 123.30.....85.44.....144.60.......91.19 Vmodded 850/2200/2125 
wolf @ 1680x1050 using 9800 GTX........................ = 112.68.....82.04.....129.42.......82.38 (800/2000/2502)
{JNT}Raptor @ 1680 using 8800 GT.......................= 102.83.....71.83.....115.41.......73.27  (760/1850/1000)
erocker @ 1680 using 4850.................................. =  99.68.....69.21....116.51.....76.99
Results @ 1280 using 4850...................................=  93.33.....65.44....114.28.....70.14
Eastcoast @ 1280 using 2900...............................=  76.33.....49.47......89.91.....59.35 (858/900)
From_Nowhere @ 1680 using 3850.........................=  66.97.....43.54......87.71.....55.82


Results @ *1680x1050* 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX10
r1rhyder @ 1680x1050 using 3870 X2...................... = 232.60...161.34.....282.55...182.66 DX10 (825/900)
FelipeV at 1680 using 4870 X2............................... = 228.97...173.28.....273.20...163.90 (790/3960)
Live OR Die @ 1680x1050 using GTX 280SC............. =  169.15...113.49.....211.43...102.80 (750/1540/1285)
exodusprime1337 @ 1680 using 8800gts 512........... = 163.18....118.56.....203.70...119.81 (775/1845/2100) 
FelipeV @ 1680 using a 3870 X2........................... = 134.36......94.36.....171.15...108.86 
OzzmanFloyd120 @ 1680 using 9600GT SLI............ = 127.97......90.75.....159.29.....91.65 750/1875/1000
Neo83 @ 1680 using a 4870................................. = 121.31.....84.80.....146.87.....90.07 (800 / 1000 using a 64 X2)
batmang @ 1680 using a 3870 CF......................... = 120.64.....87.54.....157.81.....97.30 (830/1141)
Live OR Die at 1680 using GTX 280SC ................... = 114.96.....84.66.....141.43.....76.40 
Psychoholic @ 1680 using 9800 GTX...................... =  78.63.....60.04......92.30......54.69 (825/2050/2470)
Neo83 @ 1680x1050 using 3870............................ =  67.01.......46.53......78.74....54.69 (905/???)



EastCoastHandle



Eastcoasthandle


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 21, 2008)

anyone else tried this yet?
Oh, BTW use thumbnails so I can add them to the OP


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

downloading now




EastCoasthandle said:


> anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 21, 2008)

Me as well. Will let you know later tonight.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine at 1280x1024 w/ 4 x AA : 

With HD4850





With 9600GT





With 2x 4850 in CF


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 21, 2008)

3870 X2 CAT 8.5 Stock, later i'll add with cat 8.6 and some overclock.

DX9 1680x1050 no AA.




DX10 1680x1050 8xAA (in-game)





DX10 1280x1024 4xAA (in-game)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 21, 2008)

FelipeV, if you can could you provide 1680 @ 4xAA. DX9 and DX10 and 1280 @ 4xADX9?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

1680X1050 with 4XMSAA Everything set to Super high quality







1280X1024 Defaults


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey eastcoast, i should have included in my post, my runs were at 825/2050/2470


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys
I ran the test at defaults setting 1024x768 and 1280x1024 dx10 and dx9 but i'am a OLD FART
how are you taking the screen shot and posting them in the thread ? I could realy use some 
help i  like for people to be able what 3 3850 did and cpu at 2.7 it gose hand in hand with what
iam talking about in my other thread .


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> FelipeV, if you can could you provide 1680 @ 4xAA. DX9 and DX10 and 1280 @ 4xADX9?



Shure

Here it is, all @ stock X2 clocks.

DX9 1680 4xAA




DX9 1680 NoAA




DX9 1280 4xAA




DX9 1280 NoAA




DX10 1680 4xAA




DX10 1680 NoAA




DX10 1280 4xAA




DX10 1280 NoAA


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 22, 2008)

Another benchmark to add to my suite .


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys
> I ran the test at defaults setting 1024x768 and 1280x1024 dx10 and dx9 but i'am a OLD FART
> how are you taking the screen shot and posting them in the thread ? I could realy use some
> help i  like for people to be able what 3 3850 did and cpu at 2.7 it gose hand in hand with what
> iam talking about in my other thread .



When the benchmark is finished running just hit the "Print Screen" button on the keyboard and it'll store it on the clipboard. After that exit the game/benchmark and go into any paint program and "paste" the shot and then just save.

I guess I'm gonna have to run this again and get a screenshot for you guys with my Phenom...I remember myself and a few others had issues taking screenshots in DX10 mode before. Hopefully I have no issues this time, my results were excellent though.

Btw, the game is fantastically gorgeous in DX10 mode with all the bells and whistles on.

K


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 22, 2008)

I maxxed (super-high on everything) this out at 1680*1050 with 8x AA and it runs flawlessly. Awful graphics for it to be using dx10 IMO, the lighting and blur effects are cool but object details are lacking. It even had the audacity to tell me to upgrade my system at the end.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

Awful...tell me you played with your eyes closed.  This game is beautiful and even better looking than the console versions since we can up the eye candy (I did back to back 360 runs vs. this and there is a very big difference though both are gorgeous).

Did you run with Vsync on during the test...if so it will 'have the audacity' to tell you to upgrade because you were locked at 60fps. It'll do the same on any setup including mine which has even more firepower than yours does. Once you turn that off it'll be a different story...then again you ran at a awfully high resolution for a 3850 with 8xAA.

Did you have any other settings in CCC adjusted to add extra eye candy to the game because that will also skew the result.

I've selected the max AA I can get in CCC before but I don't think it fully utilizes it (32x AA) as the framerate was still quite high (119fps avg while playing but it did drop to 112fps a few times). I think the game limits how much AA you can use but I'll run the benchmark again and see what my results are.

I'm gonna go try it in Kuma (dual core mode) settings to see the result instead of turning on two more cores.

K


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> Awful...tell me you played with your eyes closed.  This game is beautiful and even better looking than the console versions since we can up the eye candy (I did back to back 360 runs vs. this and there is a very big difference though both are gorgeous).



I may have been a bit harsh. I was actually benching lots of games today to see how my card compares to the HD4850 which i'll get later on today. Call of Duty 4, Crysis, World in Conflict, 3Dmark Vantage, Lost Planet and then this. So didnt impress me much.



> Did you run with Vsync on during the test...if so it will 'have the audacity' to tell you to upgrade because you were locked at 60fps. It'll do the same on any setup including mine which has even more firepower than yours does. Once you turn that off it'll be a different story...then again you ran at a awfully high resolution for a 3850 with 8xAA.



Well I suppose it does have an average a fair bit below 60fps for scene 2. The fact its recommending a hardware upgrade is ridiculous. Asking me to upgrade my system is being too cocky. This may have affecting my assessment of the graphics as well I suppose.

If it tells me to upgrade after putting in my 4850, expect another rant.

Also, did you guys use FRAPs to get screenshots? I get black screens from using print screen with this benchmark.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

ok guys, were are your benchmark results?


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 22, 2008)

Something is wrong with it.  It errors at load saying Pyhsx processor is not installed, but it is.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 22, 2008)

u forgot my cf result .


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> I may have been a bit harsh. I was actually benching lots of games today to see how my card compares to the HD4850 which i'll get later on today. Call of Duty 4, Crysis, World in Conflict, 3Dmark Vantage, Lost Planet and then this. So didnt impress me much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indeed I think the rating had a bit of influence on your judgement.  No biggie as I said if you enable Vsync and even if you never drop below 60fps the entire benchmark it will still say you need a hardware upgrade because you didn't go higher. It makes sense why it says that but obviously it's not really needed.

I've attatched my test using two cores clocked at 2.9Ghz and the graphics cards clocked at 850/1197. That's down from all four cores running 3.1Ghz and the cards at 880/1305. I also left everything else stock (northbridge, ram, ht link, etc.) so that's only the processor and gpu clocks during the test.

Taken at 1360*768 which is the native resolution on my LCD panel (32") and with 8xAA 16xAF, and adaptive AA (multi and super both on full). All the bells and whistles you can turn on in the game. A very good result for crippling my system...

K

*Edit*: use FRAPS to take your screenshot if you're using DX10 as for some reason it will only give you a black screen if you use Print Screen.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

FelipeV said:


> Shure
> 
> Here it is, all @ stock X2 clocks.
> 
> ...



Ok, I've caught something.  Is there a bug between AA and no AA when using DX10?  Look at the results using DX10. AA has higher score then without AA.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> Hey eastcoast, i should have included in my post, my runs were at 825/2050/2470



Are you using SLI?
Did you use all max with 4xAA?


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

WTH, when I try to take a screen-shot using prtscrn, all I get is black when I paste into Paint.  So, max settings 4x AA is the criteria?  What about 8x?


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Guys
here my dx9 runs. All runs were with my Phenom cpu clock at 2.7 and i use defaults setting.
the dx10 runs screen shot came out back so for now i just wright them in .

1024x768 directX 10 defaults setting
scene1 245.87
scene2 218.56
scene3 245.82
scene4 122.31

1280x1024 directX 10 defaults setting
scene1 201.03
scene2 172.20
scene3 230.58
scene4 102.06

i love the way 3850 scale in crossfireX


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry for the small screen shot post this screen shot stuff all new to me


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

merkk and I need help with our screenz!


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> merkk and I need help with our screenz!



yes prntscreen does that for me too sometimes, so use fraps .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> WTH, when I try to take a screen-shot using prtscrn, all I get is black when I paste into Paint.  So, max settings 4x AA is the criteria?  What about 8x?



You can use fraps if print screen doesn't work.  We may have to limit our results to DX9 when using 4xAA as there is something odd going on with DX10.  4xAA results are higher then without AA in DX10.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

DX9 it is then...


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi i just try to do a dx9 with the 4aa on and got black screen on the screen shot . Now 
if i under stand you right you want me to set the bench mark to fraps then try it again ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi i just try to do a dx9 with the 4aa on and got black screen on the screen shot . Now
> if i under stand you right you want me to set the bench mark to fraps then try it again ?



Resolutions:
1280x1024 4xAA or 8xAA, all max DX9
1680x1050 4xAA or 8xAA, all max DX9

DX10 4xAA gives higher performance then DX10 0xAA.  But seems to work properly at 8xAA
If the printscreen doesn't work then use fraps to obtain a screenshot.  Just make sure you setup Fraps so you know were the pics are being stored.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2008)

merkk challenged me to a comparison here, so i'll be adding my own results soon.

1280x1024 and 1680x1050 all max, 4xAA in DX9?

i can run up to 1920x1080 for benching if anyone wants results that high.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm getting very little difference in scores between running bone stock and OC'd...


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys here a better shot of my dx9 all defaults 1280x1024 . Now iam old not so good with 
soft ware so please try to help me out here iam not sure how to do the fraps thing and 
my rig dose drop down to a  A rating with the 4AA trun on would like to post so all can see .


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

OOPs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 22, 2008)

here is mine @1152x720 DX9 everything is default  with a Geforce 6150SE(onboard FTW)


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is mine @1152x720 DX9 everything is default  with a Geforce 6150SE(onboard FTW)



Use TPU image hosting!  Imageshack sucks as it's loaded with popups and garbage!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2008)

i can only test at 1024x768 1280x720 and 1360x768. my screen can do it, but the game refuses to go above native res.

all settings set to 'super high' (if its not on max, you cant compare to anyone else. i dont care what reasons you have, but default settings can not be compared to one another)






720p test, super high


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Use TPU image hosting!  Imageshack sucks as it's loaded with popups and garbage!



i agree, use the awesome tpu capture utility.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

So what's the deal?  There is barely any difference between running my system at 2.4ghz cpu, 777/1120 card and 3.6ghz cpu 850/1250 card?!


----------



## wolf (Jun 22, 2008)

here is my performance.

Q6600 @ 3591mhz
9800GTX @ 800/2000/2500
DDR2 @ 798
Nvidia 177.35 drivers

1920x1200 + 4xAA

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080622/9800GTX_177.35.jpg

99.09 - 70.89 - 112.23 - 71.08

EDIT: DX9, will run DX10 soon


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 22, 2008)

using a 1st generation 8800gts 640. not too bad.

109.54  -  80.24  -  123.36  -  73.43


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2008)

where do i get the latest nvidia drivers cuz on there site the latest are 175.16 for the 9600 GSO 

or you can use the 177.35 for the 200 series ?

yes ?

I new to the Green side 

well edit post when its done downloading


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, I've caught something.  Is there a bug between AA and no AA when using DX10?  Look at the results using DX10. AA has higher score then without AA.



Dunno, I did check my screenshots and its ok, I didnt look at the uploaded picures because I cant get to open Imageshack this morning.

DX10 @ 1280x1024
NoAA - 160.50 - 122.89 - 202.01 - 130.30
4xAA  - 143.10 - 97.93 - 185.24 - 114.94
8xAA -  141.21 - 95.71 - 176.47 - 109.74 (CAT 8.5)

DX10 @ 1680x1050
NoAA - 135.03 - 102.59 - 169.64 - 109.52
4xAA -  115.94 - 85.54 - 138.42 - 98.83
8xAA -  106.09 - 73.31 - 117.05 - 85.45 (CAT 8.5)

EDIT:
DX9 performance i think is a driver issue, last NV drivers are getting bad results in DX10, this new driver 177.93 gave it a boost in DX10 mode. I believe is the same with ATI, DX10 is working better then DX9.

And if you mean DX8 not taking so much hit from DX4, thats normal when the game works fine with a X2, same happens in Crysis, enabling AA give a % hit in performance, but after that it doenst matter to much if you are going to use 4xAA or 16xAA the performance hit its almost the same.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 22, 2008)

DOM said:


> where do i get the latest nvidia drivers cuz on there site the latest are 175.16 for the 9600 GSO
> 
> or you can use the 177.35 for the 200 series ?
> 
> ...



Im not sure about that. Just try them they won't install if it isn't going to work with your card. I always used the Geforce 8 for my 7900 and the Geforce 6 for my Geforce 4. So you MAY beable to use the 177.35 if not just look for modded drivers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

FelipeV said:


> Dunno, I did check my screenshots and its ok, I didnt look at the uploaded picures because I cant get to open Imageshack this morning.
> 
> DX10 @ 1280x1024
> NoAA - 160.50 - 122.89 - 202.01 - 130.30
> ...



Gotcha, it appears to be inline, thanks!
DX10 AA results are good to go.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for adding mine to the list.I think mine is the lowest. lol I hope to get a 4850 soon


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 22, 2008)

slight oc on the card, update me lol

112.88  -  82.18  -  133.08  -  71.06

cheers.


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Guys
I did my benchmark over hope this is the way you wanted it ran.
CPU stock clock (2.5) video cards stock clock (cats 8.3).
4xaa and 8xaa
vsync on
frame rate variable
texture,shadow,qyality set to super high

directX 10 4aa 1024x768 rez.                 directX 10 8aa 1024x768
1. 75.02                                             1. 75.02
2. 75.02                                             2. 75.02
3. 75.02                                             3. 75.02
4. 75.02                                             4. 75.02

directX 10 4aa 1280x1024                     dircectX 10 8aa 1280x1024
1. 75.00                                             1. 75.01
2. 74.99                                             2. 70.17
3. 75.01                                             3. 75.01
4. 74.99                                             4. 74.40

directX 9 4aa 1024x768                         directX 9 4aa 1280x1024
1. 74.73                                             1. 63.73
2. 56.41                                             2. 41.66
3. 74.80                                             3. 73.02
4. 66.70                                             4. 51.64

directX 9 8aa 1024x768                         directX9 1280x1024
1. 73.32                                             1. 58.45
2. 52.80                                             2. 38.55
3. 74.62                                             3. 70.98
4. 58.95                                             4. 47.35


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's what I got (1680x1050, all settings max w/ 4x AA, DX9)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 22, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi Guys
> I did my benchmark over hope this is the way you wanted it ran.
> CPU stock clock (2.5) video cards stock clock (cats 8.3).
> 4xaa and 8xaa
> ...


Wow, I was about to ask for some clarity 
But I see in my actual quote of your post what you did.  However, when you post it looks differerent.  This is why I use the series of dots (periods) "......"

In any case I will count all scores using 1280 or 1680 using 4x AA or 8xAA.  That way we keep things in order.  I initially thought earlier you were having problems.  Seems like they are fixed now.


----------



## merkk (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi
 Sorry i had it space out but when i hit post reply it put it all toghter. I'am still new to this posting stuff i try to get better, hope it help .What got me in my testing is how well the DirectX 10 with the 8aa on ran at my max rez for my crt. Dran thing ran like a movie no slow down no hick-ups. Now directX 9 ran like crap slowing and hick-ups


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 23, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi
> Sorry i had it space out but when i hit post reply it put it all toghter. I'am still new to this posting stuff i try to get better, hope it help .What got me in my testing is how well the DirectX 10 with the 8aa on ran at my max rez for my crt. Dran thing ran like a movie no slow down no hick-ups. Now directX 9 ran like crap slowing and hick-ups


No problem...Yeah I noticed that, if memory serves me correctly you are using DX9.0L not dx9.0c which are a bit different.  That could explain the lower score.  But have you updated to lasted directx?   It will let you know off the bat if it's compatible to your OS or not.


Side note: Have you updated to SP1?


----------



## merkk (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi 
It said on the benchmark it was ran in dircetX 9.0c


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2008)

so my 1920x1200 results will not be added?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 23, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi
> It said on the benchmark it was ran in dircetX 9.0c



Did you try the update?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 23, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi
> It said on the benchmark it was ran in dircetX 9.0c





Disable Vsync....It's hurting you..judging from those 75.02's It looks like your capped.....let the beast loose.


----------



## Dyno (Jun 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is going to help much, but AMD just sneaked out a HOTFIX for the HD 4000 series. Might want to give that a try and shoot for some more benchmarks to see if there is any difference. 

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone got a 4850 yet to test this out?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 23, 2008)

Dark has a 4850


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

I will download and give this a run.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 23, 2008)

The first page has Wolf using a 4850 and 4850 CF


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 23, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> The page has Wolf using a 4850 and 4850 CF



post


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 23, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> post



mean't to do that


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quick question, how did you all take a screenie, normal way?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 23, 2008)

Heres my go at It.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is my run, CPU is at 4.5GHz and 4850 is at 690/1108.  DirectX 9 test with all the settings at default, couldn't get a screenie of DX10 results.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## merkk (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys
I took the vsync off reran directX10 and 9.0c also made sure the directX 9.0c was up to date.
All elses in the test are the same as before .

directX 9.0c 8aa 1280x1024
1. 57.99
2. 37.14
3. 72.66
4. 46.16

directX 10 8aa 1280x1024
1. 136.09
2. 67.97
3. 161.43
4. 79.79

I also ran directX 10 over again with vsync on and it ran as before in the earlyer test.
The DX 9.0c ran like i think it would AA>3850 video cards but what get me is how good 
the DX 10 all max out with the vsync on 8aa ran. With the vsync on in the DX10 it took all the picks and valleys out making all the test run dam clean . Better than the DX10 vsync off runs .


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2008)

on page 1 i've been set as 1024x768, when in fact i've used 1280x720 with 4xaa.


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2008)

wolf said:


> so my 1920x1200 results will not be added?



sorry didnt get an answer, should i bench only at 1680x1050 and 1280x1024, DX9 and 10 AA on and off?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 23, 2008)

Lets keep results at either 1680 or 1280 using 4xAA, DX9/DX10 max settings (provide both if you are able).  Exceptions are made if you use other native resolutions.  That way results aren't all over the place and it makes for easier reading, thanks!


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 23, 2008)

Heres my DX9c max settings with 4xAA at 1680x1050

Not to shabby.


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Gotcha, it appears to be inline, thanks!
> DX10 AA results are good to go.



New Test
*OVERCLOCK - GPU 918Mhz - 1017Mhz*

*DX10 @ 1680x1050 (CAT 8.6 Hotfix 4800 series)
8xAA - 125.16 - 89.71 - 141.40 - 96.59*


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 24, 2008)

Reran the 1280x1024 with alittle OC on the card.

I'm Happy.


----------



## wolf (Jun 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Lets keep results at either 1680 or 1280 using 4xAA, DX9/DX10 max settings (provide both if you are able).  Exceptions are made if you use other native resolutions.  That way results aren't all over the place and it makes for easier reading, thanks!



well 1920x1200 is native, but i will do runs at 1680 i think. although DX10 weirds me out, in dx10 i cant select 1680x1050 only 1600x1200, and i cant select 1920x1200 only 1920x1080, anyone else with this issue?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 24, 2008)

Ill post when my Asus P5Q Deluxe gets here and am able to find the OC.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> well 1920x1200 is native, but i will do runs at 1680 i think. although DX10 weirds me out, in dx10 i cant select 1680x1050 only 1600x1200, and i cant select 1920x1200 only 1920x1080, anyone else with this issue?



mines messed up and doesnt let me choose all resolutions either. My screen can run at 1080i  (in fact, basically any resolution at 25Hz interlaced) but the game refuses to see them if they are below 60Hz


----------



## warhammer (Jun 24, 2008)

My results 1280x1024 4AA DX9 (DX10 no screen shot avalible just black screen)
SLI with stock clocks 8800GTS
DX9 4aa 1280x1024.
1. 253.49
2. 173.85
3. 313.20
4. 167.87

DX10 4aa 1280x1024.
1. 188.36
2. 135.05
3. 235.11
4. 133.82

DX9 4aa 1600x1200.
1. 200.22
2. 137.26
3. 248.84
4. 137.99


----------



## merkk (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok here 1280x1024 4aa vsync off Texture, Shadow, Quality all set to super high
cpu and video cards all stock clock

DX10 no aa ....................DX10 4aa    It look like ATI has done there home work in DX10 on this
1. 180.16 ......................1. 158.74     benchmark iam only lossing about 30 fps form 4aa on to
2. 140.20 ......................2. 109.85     no aa.
3. 225.58 ......................3. 185.33
4. 99.47 ........................4. 88.82

DX9.0c no aa .................DX9.0c 4aa   Now as we can see ATI is sucking running with aa on
1. 226.75 ......................1. 62.98       in DX9.0c in some of the tests i'am droping 150! fps
2. 148.61 ......................2. 42.00       in the other about 100! fps now that getting raped.
3. 260.71 ......................3. 77.97       But over all when you at the fps speed that not half
4. 148.12 ......................4. 49.31.......bad over all for a cpu (2.5) and video cards at all stock 
.....................................................clock speeds . For this benchmark it look like DX 10 is 
.....................................................the way to go for me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2008)

hey merkk... thats a really hard to read way of writing things. you could have just added your comments after the scores.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 24, 2008)

4870 (no other information provided)







GTX 280 660/1420/1150








GTX 602/1107/1296


----------



## Nkd (Jun 24, 2008)

here are my bench.

cpu e8400 at 4.2ghz
visiontek hd 4850 at 700/1100 cooled with thermaltake duOrb
windows xp 32bit/vista 32bit(will bench tommorrow)

when I look at this game, I really feel sad that why the heck in the world crysis can't even run this good, this game looked beautiful, I mean stunning in the second scene. I might just buy it because it runs so well with all the eye candy on.


1920x1200 4xAA everything "SUPER HIGH" DX9


----------



## merkk (Jun 24, 2008)

ya i suck what can i say. It look realy nice easy to read till i hit 
the post reply botton than it changes it all around .


----------



## Neo83 (Jun 24, 2008)

3870 @ 905Mhz Core
Max detail, and 4xMSAA


----------



## wolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Results @ 1280x1024, 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080624/9800GTX_177.39_vista64_1280_AA.jpg

141.3 - 101.22 - 169.67 - 97.37


Results @ 1680x1050 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080624/9800GTX_177.39_vista64_1680_AA.jpg

112.68 - 82.04 - 129.42 - 82.38


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 24, 2008)

Hate to say it NEO83, but something isn't working right with your rig...

These are my results with an E6600 stock (2.4GHz) and 3870 @972/1242 on my old D975XBX board (X38 got RMA'd):

All Quality settings @ Super High, 4XMSAA, 1280X1024, DX9


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's because he's using DX10.

Do we have any others using a 8800 GT, 8800 GTX/Ultra, 3870 and X2 users that wouldn't mind participating?  Don't get me wrong, everyone else is also welcomed to participate.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2008)

Wth is wrong with this benchmark?  Overclocked or stock I get the same score and everything is stable.  Well.. I just threw in a 4850, let's see what happens now...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wth is wrong with this benchmark?  Overclocked or stock I get the same score and everything is stable.  Well.. I just threw in a 4850, let's see what happens now...



It's not scaling when you overclock?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think it's because he's using DX10.
> 
> Do we have any others using a 8800 GT, 8800 GTX/Ultra, 3870 and X2 users that wouldn't mind participating?  Don't get me wrong, everyone else is also welcomed to participate.



You're right, I didn't look close enought! 1680X1050 to boot!
Sorry man!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's not scaling when you overclock?



Mine score seems to go down to. But I think it's a driver issue. Because Vantage score has drop also. By ~1200 point GPU  OC and at Stock


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's not scaling when you overclock?



Well, after my last run with the 4850, scaling is minimal when overclocking both system and gpu.  I crashed on my OC run.. this card needs fan control!  Stock run in attatchment.


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 25, 2008)

FelipeV said:


> New Test
> *OVERCLOCK - GPU 918Mhz - 1017Mhz*
> 
> *DX10 @ 1680x1050 (CAT 8.6 Hotfix 4800 series)
> 8xAA - 125.16 - 89.71 - 141.40 - 96.59*



Since 8xAA are no longer.

Here with 4xAA and overclock. (GPU0 @ 918Mhz - GPU1 @ 931Mhz - Mem 2060)

DX10 @ *1680x1050* (cat 8.6 hf)
*4xAA - 134.36 - 94.36 - 171.15 - 108.86*

DX10 @ *1280x1024* (cat 8.6 hf)
*4xAA - 163.05 - 109.34 - 202.60 - 130.62*


Thumbs
1280




1680


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 25, 2008)

nice another bench to compare between my 2900xt and the palit 9600gt. (fyi the palit is winnig easily thus far lol)


----------



## MadClown (Jun 25, 2008)

Visiontek 3870 stock overclocked 800/2400 mhz effective at my native res of 1440x900, DX9 all maxed 4xAA


----------



## wolf (Jun 25, 2008)

just out of curiosity...

warhammer @ 1280 using 8800GT SLI.... = 253.49..173.85.....313.20......167.87
*{JNT}Raptor @ 1280 using 8800 GT.......= 132.21.....92.21....157.69........88.97
wolf @ 1280x1024 using 9800 GTX........ = 141.30...101.22.....169.97.....97.37 (800/2000/2502)*
JUDAS3 @ 1280x1024 using 8800 640.... = 112.88....82.18.....133.08.......71.06 (OC)
JUDAS3 @ 1280x1024 using 8800 640.... = 109.54....84.24.....123.36.......73.43
Dr. Spankenstein @ 1280 using 3870..... = 98.64.....65.11.....123.76.....82.31 (972/1242)
Eastcoast @ 1280 using 2900.............. = 93.93.....58.04.....112.40.......70.54 (858/900)
FelipeV @ 1280 using 3870 X2............. = 81.78......53.07.....100.75.......67.30
merkk @ 1280 using 3850................... = 63.73......41.66.......73.02.......51.64 DX9 4xaa (no pic, 3 in CF)???
CrackerJack @ 1280 using 2900GT....... = 41.53....26.06.....47.20.....32.61

shouldn't these 2 scores the the other way around? it looks like they're arranged from top to bottom.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 25, 2008)

MadClown said:


> Visiontek 3870 stock overclocked 800/2400 mhz effective at my native res of 1440x900, DX9 all maxed 4xAA



Results should be either in 1680x1050 or 1280x1024 using 4xAA, DX9/DX10 max settings


----------



## MadClown (Jun 25, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Results should be either in 1680x1050 or 1280x1024 using 4xAA, DX9/DX10 max settings



i know, but thats my native res big guy

but here's 1280x1024 all maxed dx9 4xAA Stock speeds of 800/2400 on a 3870




thought the game would do worse on a slightly higher res didnt you?


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 26, 2008)

wolf said:


> well 1920x1200 is native, but i will do runs at 1680 i think. although DX10 weirds me out, in dx10 i cant select 1680x1050 only 1600x1200, and i cant select 1920x1200 only 1920x1080, anyone else with this issue?



Did you tried changing the refresh rate option ? to set my monitor to 1680x1050 I have to change to 59Hz, but then, I cant change to 1280x1024, It looks like for 60hz works for 4:3 resolutions and with 59Hz for 16:9 and 16:10.


----------



## wolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for that suggestion dude, ima try it later today, but im also not that keen on my DX10 results, the scores take a dive of like 40 odd %, and thats pretty ridiculous for NO visual gain whatsoever imo. you may be able to take screenies and do a comparison, but as the game is rolling, i can see no difference.


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 26, 2008)

wolf said:


> Thanks for that suggestion dude, ima try it later today, but im also not that keen on my DX10 results, the scores take a dive of like 40 odd %, and thats pretty ridiculous for NO visual gain whatsoever imo. you may be able to take screenies and do a comparison, but as the game is rolling, i can see no difference.




I have the opposite, low FPS ind DX9 and good at DX10, one of those crazy drivers things we have to wait until they know how to fix.

Its noy my kind of game, Im just running the bench to help with te database, im doing that a lot lately.


----------



## wolf (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah im a fairly hardcore bencher, i mostly game on weekends, and the gpu is folding prolly 22/7, as when im just browsing/chatting the gpu is unused, and it only uses 10-20% of one of my 4 cores 

odd how you have the reverse DX9/10 issue as me...... very odd indeed....


----------



## merkk (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi yes that was with the 3 video cards in crossfire X. I get a black screen when i take a screen shot with the aa trun on. In the DX 9.0c i lost 100 to 150 fps per. scene with the aa trun on 
and only 30 fps a scene in DX10 with the aa trun on .


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 27, 2008)

Was messing around with some vid card settings and re-ran the 1280x1024 DX10 test and got a much better result.


----------



## DOM (Jun 28, 2008)

Card on Stock Cooling and Volts
PALIT 9600 GSO 768MB






Results @ 1280x1024, 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 28, 2008)

Does someone else wish to contribute?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 29, 2008)

sure I'll post mine. I had a background app running though so it might not be what it should be...


----------



## DOM (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it would look better like this cuz the specs are already there 

Results @ 1280x1024, 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9

DOM using 9600 GSO.............. = 100.95.....72.14.....112.80.......72.82(800/985/2000)

Benching OC 

also i'll look for a 24/7 OC to post as it didnt like to run a 2nd time at 1680x1050


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 29, 2008)

here's a 1280x1024 one.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, I believe all results are up to date. If not, let me know.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Stock HD 4850:






Stock HD 4870:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2008)

added


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is another bench w/ the same setup as last time just at 1280x1024 (4x AA, all settings max)

<<<< GPU clocks I used with this one, and last benchmark at 1680x1050


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 2, 2008)

CF enabled - renamed exe to FEAR.EXE.

*DX9 @ 1680x1050 - 4xAA *- (918Mhz/2080Mhz)
*4xAA - 129.64 - 86.26 - 159.66 - 106.94*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 3, 2008)

updated


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

My DX10 scores are higher than my DX9 scores,...is this normal?


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 9, 2008)

anyone dloaded this today? my download keeps ending up currupt and aborting the install. its complaining about some .cab file.


----------



## wolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Virus!


----------



## Neo83 (Jul 10, 2008)

4870 @ 800 / 1000.  8.7 beta drivers.
Settings as described in first post.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 11, 2008)

here's mine 1680x1050 at 4xaa all settings max:163.18  118.56  203.70  119.81






and here it is at 1280x1024 at 4x all settings max :205.96  149.67  234.40  141.50






dx9 at 1280x1024 all settings max 4xaa : 183.23  148.87  212.30  109.90






dx9 at 1680x1050 all settings max 4xaa :  175.57  135.28  195.85  111.27


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm, I can't seem to get the bench to run on my system.






Anyone know what that means or how to fix it?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Hmm, I can't seem to get the bench to run on my system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



update directX and drivers.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Add Me*

Better late than never.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 15, 2008)

i believe i had a 1680x1050 max dx 9 that i wasn't counted on for the running??


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Bam. Top score on 1680x1050 4XAA DX9..... but not for long i am sure


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

I take it you've finally installed the 177.66 drivers, eh?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

nobody gonna update my 1680x1050 dx9 bench, i clearly had a score?? i' sad. ??


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2008)

PALIT 9600GSO 384MB
900-1000-2125


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

DOM said:


> PALIT 9600GSO 384MB
> 900-1000-2125



That seems really high for a single GSO, especially only a 384mb card at that res. Are you sure you're using the correct settings on the bench?


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That seems really high for a single GSO, especially only a 384mb card at that res. Are you sure you're using the correct settings on the bench?



1680x1050 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9
stock clocks are 600-800-1500  its vmoded 

also on the PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB it didnt drop much in 1280x1024, 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

vmodded or not it still beats my 9600GTs in SLi
Congrats.


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> vmodded or not it still beats my 9600GTs in SLi
> Congrats.



its also on a Q at 3.6GHz in specs


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

DOM said:


> its also on a Q at 3.6GHz in specs



Ha, trust me, the full power of it never gets used in this bench.


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I take it you've finally installed the 177.66 drivers, eh?



check the hardware dude


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2008)

a friend just got DMC for PC, and i must say... its not often a game comes out for PC without mouse support.

You seriously need to buy a 360 gamepad to play this game, unless you want to suffer with keyboard controls.


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Bam again.

1680X1050 4xAA DX9







got past the 790/4400 lock


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 Benchmark
Q6600 @ 3.6ghz
2x 4850 @ 675/1050

Settings





Results DX9





Results DX10


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

a good look at how my 4870 compares to the 9800GTX it replaced/co-exists with

setting as as per in my sig and video cards are as follows

9800GTX @ 800/2000/2500 (core/shader/mem) 177.39
4870 @ 850/4500 catalyst 8.6


----------



## MadClown (Jul 19, 2008)

wolf said:


> a good look at how my 4870 compares to the 9800GTX it replaced/co-exists with
> 
> setting as as per in my sig and video cards are as follows
> 
> ...



Epic win good sir.


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah the 4870 seems to have truly and finally put the 8800/9800 to rest.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2008)

wolf said:


> yeah the 4870 seems to have truly and finally put the 8800/9800 to rest.



thanks for that wolf, its the most convincing thing i've seen towards getting a 4870 so far.


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

ty Mussels, i like to benchmark myself instead of blindly trusting websites, even though some of them are very good.

i was going to do a stock to stock comparison of both cards also, however i sold the 9800GTX not 15 minutes ago 

planning for a new board and either another 4870 or an X2 for trifire.


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

whats also interesting is the 4870 vs slightly older nvidia drivers, which could bring more perspective on performance gains given not every card has shot up as much as a 9800GTX with 177.xx drivers.

9800GTX @ 800/2000/2500 (core/shader/mem) _*174.74*_
4870 @ 850/4500 catalyst 8.6

4870 advantage over 9800 with 177.xx    S1:1.3x--S2:1.28x--S3:1.36x--S4:1.35x
4870 advantage over 9800 with 174.xx    S1:1.86x--S2:1.84x--S3:2x--S4:1.87x


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 20, 2008)

DMC4 is better on ATI cards as its mostly shaders, there are games out there that run better on one brand than the other so its sort of unfair to consider just this one benchmark and not a whole assortment of games.

That said I also noticed from running the bench several times that its not exactly the same each time, the animations and camera angles seem to be semi random making it a good general test but a bad test to compare step by step.  

Like I was trying to overclock my 4850's and due to the random nature of the benchmark I would sometimes see lower numbers after I overclocked 10mhz or so then next overclock they jump up 10fps.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 21, 2008)

@Vic
To be fair Wolf was also going to bench Crysis, but it wouldn't install right, I was talking to him on messenger in between his benches.
I think he also got some 3dMark stuff done on both though.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 21, 2008)

it wont let me take a screen shot? is it jus prt scr, and wont let me run at 1650x1080 in DX9


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 21, 2008)

Got it in a windows mode


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 22, 2008)

scored updated


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 22, 2008)

1.1680x1050 Dx9 4xAA 
2.1680x1050 MAXED with vsync 
3 1280x1024 DX10 4xAA


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 22, 2008)

look at this  both are at 1280x1024 DX10 4xAA 1st run in a window the 2nd in fullscreen


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2008)

9800GTX-1280x1024 4xAA




Sorry, haven't figured out how to post thumbnails yet....


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 26, 2008)

QX9650@4050MHz 2 3870x2's stock 825/900, All at 4x, super high except 1920x1200 which  is at 8x super high. No file renames.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

DMC just isnt fun on PC  I hope DMC 4 on PS3 is much more like the original DMC. DMC 2 and 3 sucked really in comparison to the original.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 26, 2008)

OP scores updated


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 26, 2008)

i found dmc4 to be incredibly fun,i just beat human and started on the next level, still got a ways to go before i can play on legendary dark knight mode


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i found dmc4 to be incredibly fun,i just beat human and started on the next level, still got a ways to go before i can play on legendary dark knight mode



but what input are you using? gamepad?

i'm a bit worried because i dont have a 360 pad, only a logitech cordless freedom which has had issues with games before due to odd bindings on the stick axis.


----------



## wolf (Jul 27, 2008)

i use a logitech dual action game pad and it automatically figured out the perfect button assignments for the game. and its really fun too.


----------



## DOM (Jul 27, 2008)

Got a ? for the guys with Nvidia Cards in the Control Panel, Adjust Image Settings what do you use ?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

new score 1680x1050 MAX 4xAA 
GTX280 core 750 shader 1540 memory 1285


----------



## Maniac1960 (Jul 28, 2008)

hi 
my result frome bench

http://rapidshare.com/files/132861637/devilmycry-ergebnis.JPG

mfg


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 29, 2008)

Maniac1960 said:


> hi
> my result frome bench
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/132861637/devilmycry-ergebnis.JPG
> ...



You can upload your image directly to this website:
-click on TechPowerUp (with a down arrow) at the top left of your screen (scroll up)
-select Free Image Hosting
-upload your image
Which card are you using?


----------



## purecain (Jul 29, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i found dmc4 to be incredibly fun,i just beat human and started on the next level, still got a ways to go before i can play on legendary dark knight mode



i know what you mean, but you have to just put up with the differances at first... then its just as cool as ever... 
i'm replaying dmc3 (@lvl10) cant wait to finish the game... 
i'm getting ace at the combo's now....
i love how you are rewarded for style and using combo's rather than button bashing....
love it...
would love this in multiplayer.... pvp would kick ass.....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 29, 2008)

i don't see all my scores up


----------



## DOM (Aug 7, 2008)

Results @ 1680x1050 4XAA, MAX Settings, DX9


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

hello anyone here? 

I will be running this on my 8800GT soon


----------



## MadClown (Aug 14, 2008)

no ones home


----------



## merkk (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got my pc back up and running again got a new mother board foxconn 790FX a79a-s
i reran the DX10 bench for fun .Try the screen shot i still get a black screen. 
DX10, max,4xaa 1280x1024 my phenom at it new 24/7 clock 3.0 ghz. cats 8.6 drivers.
1. 178.62
2. 122.76
3. 213.76
4. 145.41


----------



## LoneReaction (Aug 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> but what input are you using? gamepad?
> 
> i'm a bit worried because i dont have a 360 pad, only a logitech cordless freedom which has had issues with games before due to odd bindings on the stick axis.



Buy one! I bought the wireless xbox360 controller, and never regretted. You can play GRID with it too. Gonna get the wireless guitar hero 3 controller next. =D


----------



## Kursah (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright I have a 19" widescreen with 1440x900 native, but I ran 1280x1024 since it's the closest to my native res...eventually I'll have a larger monitor that does 1600+. Until then...here's my GTX260 results, nothing game changing...it is OC'd, same OC for both:

DX9 Results:






DX10 Results:






CPU-z and GPU-z Reports:


----------



## merkk (Aug 18, 2008)

Kursah
dude  i just got a 19" LCD to  it dose the same thing to me 1280x1024 is the hightes rez it will 
let me run.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

merkk said:


> Kursah
> dude  i just got a 19" LCD to  it dose the same thing to me 1280x1024 is the hightes rez it will
> let me run.



i've seen that problem before, 1440x900 tends to get forgotten in console ports. Lost planet suffered from it as well - nag the publisher to patch the game and add the res in.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 18, 2008)

1440x900 is there and works fine, all I was saying is that's my native res, the game and bench work fine at that res. I was just stating that the two recommended posted resolutions are 1680x1050 which my monitor in not capable of displaying and 1280x1024 which it is, so that's what I submitted. Purely a limitation of the monitor itself on my end.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

Kursah said:


> 1440x900 is there and works fine, all I was saying is that's my native res, the game and bench work fine at that res. I was just stating that the two recommended posted resolutions are 1680x1050 which my monitor in not capable of displaying and 1280x1024 which it is, so that's what I submitted. Purely a limitation of the monitor itself on my end.



ahh yes.

1280x1024 is the common res that everyone can use, thats why its used for benchies.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 22, 2008)

OP updated.


----------



## merkk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi 
man what a diff. a new mother board and the 8.8 driver made for me in DX9.c
in the bench mark. The first ones i did in dx9.c sucks. The bench with the new driver 
and mother board are getting the job done now.
1280x1024 ,4aa ,every thing else set to max ,dx9c.


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 30, 2008)

HD 4870X2 STOCK 8.8 BETA(8.54-080805n-021649E-ATI)

DX10 @ 1680x1050
*4xAA - 219.45 - 158.47 - 250.03 - 156.58*






DX10 @ 1680x1050
*8xAA - 210.67 - 141.41 - 243.12 - 154.65*


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 2, 2008)

HD 4870X2 @ 790/3960

DX10 @ 1680x1050
*4xAA - 228.97 - 173.28 - 273.20 - 163.90*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 4, 2008)

I windowed it to take the screenshot.

*1680x1050 - 8XAA* - Everything set to Super High/Max Setting. Not too bad at all.

Phenom 9600 @ 2.4GHz
Two 3870's in CrossFire - Both at 800MHz Clock / 1131MHz Memory


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 6, 2008)

OP updated, all results should be in 4x if you want to be added to the list.

thanks!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 6, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> OP updated, all results should be in 4x if you want to be added to the list.
> 
> thanks!



Doh, I didnt see that. I'll redo it tonight


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 6, 2008)

1680x1050 - DX10 - 4X AA

Phenom 9600 @ 2.4 | Two 3870's @ 830MHz Core / 1141MHz Memory


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Add this*

I just benched on my new monitor... some reason I have HUGE gains since my last monitor... must be drivers.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 14, 2008)

*And in DX9*


----------



## DOM (Sep 15, 2008)

DOM @ 1280x1024 using 9600GSO 384MB.................... = 152.58......103.85.....191.13.........109.87 (900-2200-2250 *Volt Modded)






DOM @ 1680X1050 using 9600GSO 384MB.................... = 123.30......85.44.....144.60.........91.19 (900-2200-2250 *Volt Modded)







How do you take SS in DX10 doesnt work with PS


----------



## merkk (Sep 28, 2008)

up-date i'am now using 4 3850 the runs were made using 8.9 drivers these ATI drivers have support for 4 GPU set-up my rig did scale up faster in 3dmark-06 ,vantage and the devil may
cry benchmarks using the 4 gpu set-up over my old 3 gpu set-up .
The benchmark was ran at 1280x1024 ,4aa ,setting set on super high. I also reran the benchmark using the max rez for my LCD 1440x900 .I used DX9c on the 2 test . I would have posted dx10 score but once again can not get a screen shot in dx10 with this benchmark.


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey! 
Was testing out my CF after buying a new card.
1x4850@730/1080 1x4850@700/1140 CF'd
e6750@3.4.

DX10-4x-max all-1680x1050  = 202.17__147.31__246.60__149.94

Looks like CF is working, I think?! Yay!


----------

